# McDonald's All-Star Game Analysis



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

*Darius Washington*
*Draft Status*:  
He showed that for a small guard he has good athleticism. He also showed that he can shoot by winning the 3-point contest. Doubt that he's going to declare.

*Robert Swift*
*Draft Status*: 
Showed a good inside game and good defense skills. Has nice footwork under the basket and unlike most of the other players, he hustled. Solidified his draft status as a first-round pick.

*Dwight Howard*
*Draft Status*: 
Dominated the paint. Has great presence and athleticism for a guy his size. Nice handles and shot for a big man. Decent rebounder. Doesn't have the qualities of an #1 pick, but is definitely top 3.

*Josh Smith*
*Draft Status*: 
Nice body and good athleticism. Hustles on defense with two terrific blocks. Can definitely dunk. Did not shoot much. Before the game he was a top 4 pick, probably dropped to a top 6/7 pick.

*JR Smith*
*Draft Status*:   
Had the best game of all the All-Americans. Has a nice combination of athleticism and shooting range. The best dunker in the class of 2004, also possesses a 44-inch vert. Has excellent 3-point range, shooting 5 feet beyond the arc. Will not declare, but if that was an option he would be a lottery pick or at least a top 15.

*Al Jefferson*
*Draft Status*: :| 
Big body that took up alot of space in the paint. Solid rebounder and post player. Zach Randolph-type of player. Should not declare, but with a year or two of college seasoning will be an elite player.

*Shaun Livingston*
*Draft Status*: 
Did not play many minutes. Showed excellent NBA-ready court vision. Better passer than LeBron. Did not shoot much, but when he did it was nothing but bricks. I really like his potential, but he seems timid because he's so thin. Considering he is playing against high school kids, I would hate to see him against Shaq. A guy his size should grab more rebounds, even for a point. Should declare, because Duke will only further expose his weaknesses for NBA scouts. Top 5 pick, has potential to be great but may need a year or two to bulk up. (My favorite HSer of this draft)

*LaMarcus Aldridge*
*Draft Status*: 
Did not show much in the all-star game, but showed nice shooting range in the team ball competition. Does not seem to play with motivation. Should go to college.

*Sebastion Telfair*
*Draft Status*: 
Helped his draft status with his hustle and floor leadership. Showed scouts that he can pass in addition to scoring. Jump shot is still questionable, but is compensated by great quickness to get to the basket. Seemed very serious on the floor and very mature. Would benefit from a year of college, but he is ready for the NBA. Solid top 15 pick.

*Randolph Morris*
*Draft Status*: :| 
Did not show much. Good size and nice post game. Should go to college and will be an immense benefit to the Georgia Tech frontcourt by adding another 7-footer.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

It's an exhibition. I cant make real evaluations until I watch these guys in real games.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I just like that you realized Sebastian played better than Livingston. If you were only listening to the game you would've thought Livingston had 24 points and 13 assists, they were talking about him like he played the best on the West team. Sebastian only took 2 shots I think and had 11 assists. 

Both of them would benefit from a year of college, but the NBA money is calling them, and there is no way a teenager passes up millions. 

I had heard that JR SMith was thinking of going pro, but nobody has mentioned him declaring. Well he did nothing to hurt his stock if he did decide to clear. The guy didn't shoot 1 regular three everything was from pro range and beyond, I wonder why that was?


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

There were tons of scouts at the game, that's why. In fact, that's why almost every player tried to do everything themselves.


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

I think its important to keep in mind that this game doesn't really mean that much. Its nice to see the raw skills of the players and their respective athletecisms but the real test is in the pre-draft workouts in chicago. I don't think any players actually changed their draft status that much, though i'm sure J.R. Smith turned a few heads.

That being said, 3 players affected me . . .

I didn't really like Robert Swift. He seemed to have one move:a dunk from right under the basket.

Telfair looked pretty nifty at times with hot passing and a good handle but i still don't think he should declare.

Josh Smith looked ridiculously athletic, though i've seen him play before so it wasn't too much of a surprise. How bout that block??? Wow.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Shaun Livingston a better passer than LeBron? I didn't see him do anything that would justify that. He's good and obviously he thinks like a point guard. But where did you get that from?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kreamrush</b>!
> I didn't really like Robert Swift. He seemed to have one move:a dunk from right under the basket.


But with good footwork, isn't that the only move he will ever need?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kreamrush</b>!
> 
> I didn't really like Robert Swift. He seemed to have one move:a dunk from right under the basket.


Agreed. Alot of people are high on him now, and they really haven't seen him play. He did show his power and ability to hold his ground.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

All of them are too damn scrawney esp. Swift,please learn to use a wieghtroom.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> I didn't really like Robert Swift. He seemed to have one move:a dunk from right under the basket.


How much do big men get to work in the post in this type of game? You can't watch a game like this and say he has no moves.. how often did they throw the ball into him in a halfcourt set?

What is he supposed to do when someone dishes the ball to him right under the basket? Take a fadeaway jumpshot?

He didn't get to do much, but his footwork looked very good to me. Best big man footwork in the game.


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

The player that really impressed me was Jordan Farmar. His bball savvy lookes a couple of years ahead of the other players. :yes:


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> What is he supposed to do when someone dishes the ball to him right under the basket? Take a fadeaway jumpshot?


umm . . . yes. Everyone else was trying to showcase all of their skills, why not he? (if he has more than one-dimension of course) I mean seriously, J.R. Smith was practically hoisting half court shots, i don't think its unreasonable to ask Swift to merely take a jump shot, a fadeaway, or anything besids a one dribble then dunk. I saw him attempt one hook shot which looked ugly.

color me unimpressed.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Have any of these guys commited to a college? If so, who and to which school?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

First off JR Smith should of won the MVP.

Second North Carolina should be pretty good next year. The thing I was impressed the most with by our two recruits were their maturity. They should be able to step in right away and contribute. I've heard alot about Smith but I had no idea he was such a good shooter. No only was he easily the best athlete he was the best shooter too.

Imagine next year on the North Carolina fast break Felton running the point with Smith and Mccants on the wing, Jawad Williams trailing and Marvin Williams there to clean up any mistakes. They are going to have a Sportscenter top ten dedicated just to them every night.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> First off JR Smith should of won the MVP.


He did win MVP, him and Dwight HOward were Co-MVPs.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> umm . . . yes. Everyone else was trying to showcase all of their skills, why not he? (if he has more than one-dimension of course) I mean seriously, J.R. Smith was practically hoisting half court shots, i don't think its unreasonable to ask Swift to merely take a jump shot, a fadeaway, or anything besids a one dribble then dunk. I saw him attempt one hook shot which looked ugly.


So you're saying that, even though the only time he ever got the ball was either from a pass right under the basket or an offensive rebound under the basket, he should have dribbled it out and taken a fadeaway instead of dunking it strong, in order to impress the scouts?

Yeah, that's just what the scouts are looking for.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kreamrush</b>!
> 
> 
> umm . . . yes. Everyone else was trying to showcase all of their skills, why not he? (if he has more than one-dimension of course) I mean seriously, J.R. Smith was practically hoisting half court shots, i don't think its unreasonable to ask Swift to merely take a jump shot, a fadeaway, or anything besids a one dribble then dunk. I saw him attempt one hook shot which looked ugly.
> ...


I think it's thinking like this that is the reason for the lack of true centers these days. Shaq has no real mid-outside game at all, but he is one of the most potent forces in the NBA. Why isn't Swift allowed to just be a true pivot? We complain that there are no centers, and then turn around and complain that the one true prospect should be shooting more jump shots.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert Swift looked bad there is no way he can play in the league. Any big man in the league is better than him.
Shaun Livingston didnt do anything and doesnt look like he would be able to handle small points presuring him. BUST
Why the hell does Howard want to be a 3?Get in the damm post, every big wants to be 3. Thanks KG(Everyone wants to be him but is no where near his level)

No one looked good enough to play in the league


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

People complain when big men shoot outside too much, now you are complaining that Swift dunked too much? Exactly as a previous post said, if he has the position to dunk why would he go out and take an outside shot?

I thought Swift looked pretty good, but no one looked great.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Why the hell does Howard want to be a 3?Get in the damm post, every big wants to be 3. Thanks KG(Everyone wants to be him but is no where near his level)
> 
> No one looked good enough to play in the league


Howard was a guard for most of his career, before a big growth spurt in HS forced him into the pivot. That's how he can dribble, pass, and hit the three, but his post moves aren't quite as developed yet. He's got a great future though, and he seems like a nice guy.

JR Smith is from my area (Central Jersey), and he's really one of the nicest guys I know. He wasn't hoisting any shots from 30 feet out, that's his RANGE! I posted a while back about someone who ranked him like 18th in the class that they would eat their words, and look now! MVP of the Mickey D's game!

His shot selection is questionable at times, but he's a great player. Going to prep school was the best thing he ever did.

He can flat out play. The only problem UNC has next year is figuring out which 5 to start! They've got 6 legit starters next year, and Jackie Manuel coming back! May, Williams, Felton, McCants, Smith, and Williams Jr.! I cannot wait!


----------



## sactownflava (Mar 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Robert Swift looked bad there is no way he can play in the league. Any big man in the league is better than him.
> Shaun Livingston didnt do anything and doesnt look like he would be able to handle small points presuring him. BUST
> Why the hell does Howard want to be a 3?Get in the damm post, every big wants to be 3. Thanks KG(Everyone wants to be him but is no where near his level)
> ...


You come up with some of the stupidest posts on here. Livingston is a bust because of one game? Heck not even a real game but a stupid all star game! This game means nothing, its a dunk contest. Watch Livingstons Illinois state championship game, and then try bad mouthing him. You know NOTHING, its very obvious.


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

Where is J.R. Smith going 2 college next year?


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CAnthony15</b>!
> Where is J.R. Smith going 2 college next year?


North Carolina


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's thinking like this that is the reason for the lack of true centers these days. Shaq has no real mid-outside game at all, but he is one of the most potent forces in the NBA. Why isn't Swift allowed to just be a true pivot? We complain that there are no centers, and then turn around and complain that the one true prospect should be shooting more jump shots.


I can't believe you just mentioned Shaq in the same sentence as Robert Swift. Shaq doesn't need a shot because 3freaking40 pounds. Once swift puts on that kind of muscle than he can pivot and just dunk. However, Swift is a friggin stick and there is NO WAY he can just pivot around NBA centers and dunk.

It's thinking like this that is the reason for idiot GM's reaching for anyone with 7'0" of height way too early. Just because he's tall and he can pivot does not make him a quality NBA player or prospect. Oh, and what is a "true pivot" anyway?

And i wasn't aware that Swift was the "one true prospect." Did you watch the game or just hear about it from Robert Swift?


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's thinking like this that is the reason for the lack of true centers these days. Shaq has no real mid-outside game at all, but he is one of the most potent forces in the NBA. Why isn't Swift allowed to just be a true pivot? We complain that there are no centers, and then turn around and complain that the one true prospect should be shooting more jump shots.


I can't believe you just mentioned Shaq in the same sentence as Robert Swift. Shaq doesn't need a shot because 3freaking40 pounds. Once swift puts on that kind of muscle than he can pivot and just dunk. However, Swift is a friggin stick and there is NO WAY he can just pivot around NBA centers and dunk.

It's thinking like this that is the reason for idiot GM's reaching for anyone with 7'0" of height way too early. Just because he's tall and he can pivot does not make him a quality NBA player or prospect. Oh, and what is a "true pivot" anyway?

And i wasn't aware that Swift was the "one true prospect." Did you watch the game or just hear about it from Robert Swift?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont think these games hurt anyone, but they can help people. i was impressed with howard, i thought he stood out along with j.r, smith. the kid farmar who is going to ucla showed some good court sense and swift,who is obviously not ready for the nba, would be a good investment in the second round. just my thoughts.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

All of them need to go to college..even Howard....Howard=Kwame Brown....JR smith=Deshawn Stevenson....they did well but the talent wasnt that great and no on really stood out like wow they need to go to the nba....Last year LeBron was on another level when you looked at the rest of the players..I just dont see wuts so great about howard..and smith is good but his handle is suspect


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If Kwame Brown had Dwight Howard's attitude, people probably wouldn't be using him as a cautionary tale now.


----------



## pacersrule31 (Mar 24, 2004)

u mentioned that randolph morris will look good at tech. there's a strong possibility that he'll go to UK. it seems like he's leaning toward them.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> All of them need to go to college..even Howard....Howard=Kwame Brown....JR smith=Deshawn Stevenson....they did well but the talent wasnt that great and no on really stood out like wow they need to go to the nba....Last year LeBron was on another level when you looked at the rest of the players..I just dont see wuts so great about howard..and smith is good but his handle is suspect


The talent wasn't that great, are you serious? The 2004 class is the best in a long time, I totally disagree with both of those comparison's. Kwame Brown was nowhere near as good as Dwight Howard in high school, trust me I saw both. Deshawn Stevnson right now can't shoot the way JR Smith can, not saying JR Smith is ready for the NBA. JR has to go to college because he can't dribble at all. 

Some people say Dwight Howard isn't that great, but the kid is a special talent. He recorded a triple double in the Adidas game, 19 points, 14 rebounds and 10 assists, how many big men actually pass during AS games? Howard had 27 points, 18 rebounds and 6 blocks against Lincoln, which is the same school that held 6'9 Theo Davis (top 20 in the 2005 class) to 8 points, 6 rebounds, 2 blocks and 4 points, 12 rebounds and 3 blocks in 2 seperate games.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*class of 2004*

i think this class is a bit overrated. there is talk that about 10 players will be drafted in the first round. that is way to high or it shows the lack of talent for this years draft. i think this class has more depth than last year but i like the 2002 group better;
carmelo anthony
ray felton
paul davis
chris bosh
amare stoudemire
andre igoudala
rashard mccants
jj redick
travis garrison
jarrett jack


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

From what I have read, Howard is EXTREMELY religous. Does anyone see that this could make for a somewhat passive attitude when aggressiveness and nastiness is what would be most desired at the 4? 

I have only seen the McDonald's game.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

I would have like to seen Al Jefferson get the ball in the post as much as Howard or Swift. He looked like he is going to be the toughest(best) player out of this class.


----------



## sactownflava (Mar 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> I would have like to seen Al Jefferson get the ball in the post as much as Howard or Swift. He looked like he is going to be the toughest(best) player out of this class.


Are you Al Jeffersons girlfriend. Youre all over his nuts in every post you write.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

How did Jordan Farmar and Arron Afflalo do for the West? I expect big things from them in UCLA next year.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> From what I have read, Howard is EXTREMELY religous. Does anyone see that this could make for a somewhat passive attitude when aggressiveness and nastiness is what would be most desired at the 4?
> 
> I have only seen the McDonald's game.


David Robinson was 'extremely' religious, and he's a future Hall of Famer.

As someone who would be considered 'extremely' religious myself, I don't see this as a problem for him. When you are in the heat of a game you are passionate about, you will do what needs to be done to win the game. And I don't believe that anything that wins or loses a game goes against my religious beliefs.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Dwight Howard is very good, and I don't think his work ethic will be a problem. I've liked him the more and more I've seen of him, he's just dominant.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Well my takes on the game and some of the posts. Kreamrush I think you need to reread your post because right now *(and this is not a knock on you)*. Its truly lacking thought and insight. You dont have to be Shaq and you dont have to be 340 pounds. The fact of the matter is, why would or should he have to wait because his weight isnt what a 7 foot center is? That makes no sense when you think about what you wrote because you are saying that until hes of a considerable weight he shouldnt be playing in the post. I also think that the ones saying that these guys need to hit a weight room are correct but at the same time these are all still boys and the schools they are coming from may not have the best training facilities.

Dwight Howard being compared to Kwame Brown is not the worst thing. I mean to continue to see posters type that shows that they are not keeping up with what Kwame has been doing since a little before the all-star break. Its taken him about 2 1/2 seasons but hes finally coming into his own as a player. SO I dont think saying that Dwight Howard being compared to a soon to be busting out PF in this league is a bad thing along with Kwame being one of the better post defenders in the league.

Its ridiculous to call a player a Bust because of how he performed in the Mcdonalds game. Its hard to take credibility of a poster saying things as such. Mcgrady didnt have the best Game at the Mcdonalds game. Hes clearly not a bust, as well as many others. I saw Livingston being a true point at 6'7. You can clearly see his talent and if you cant I dont know what to say.

JR Smith can shoot and he can jump but I see no semblance of a handle or middle game. Its ok though he has time.


----------



## Kreamrush (Mar 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> You dont have to be Shaq and you dont have to be 340 pounds. The fact of the matter is, why would or should he have to wait because his weight isnt what a 7 foot center is? That makes no sense when you think about what you wrote because you are saying that until hes of a considerable weight he shouldnt be playing in the post.


Beez, equally no offense meant to you, but . . . i think you need to reread my post. I didn't say any of the things you said. I didn't say you have to be Shaq or 340 pounds, i didn't say he should wait at all, and i didn't say he shouldn't be playing in the post.

However, to clarify, i did say that i don't think he can be a quality player with what seems to be only a pivot and a dunk from right under the basket with only so little weight. Todays good centers, it seems to me, have either large bulk (Shaq) or many dimensions to their games (Jermaine O'Neal, Brand, Yao, etc.)

Granted, Swift may have more moves that he didn't showcase in that one measly game but if he does, i really would have like to seen them.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sactownflava</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you Al Jeffersons girlfriend. Youre all over his nuts in every post you write.



Nope, but if he is the best, he is just the best.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> He did win MVP, him and Dwight HOward were Co-MVPs.


Im not talking about co-mvp im talking about mvp all by himself. Co-mvp is nothing but a cop out.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> David Robinson was 'extremely' religious, and he's a future Hall of Famer.
> ...


Exactly. I just want to make sure this guy won't mind throwing the elbows around to get those boards. No offence intended.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Did Dwight Howard convert a post move all night? I definitely see him as more coordinated and perimeter-oriented than Brown, but his post game looked just as raw as Kwame's did in 2001.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kreamrush</b>!
> 
> 
> Beez, equally no offense meant to you, but . . . i think you need to reread my post. I didn't say any of the things you said. I didn't say you have to be Shaq or 340 pounds, i didn't say he should wait at all, and i didn't say he shouldn't be playing in the post.
> ...


None taken at all; I see where I delved to deep into what you said but you could understand my response because of this reply from another poster:



> Originally posted by <b>Kreamrush</b>!
> 
> 
> *I can't believe you just mentioned Shaq in the same sentence as Robert Swift. Shaq doesn't need a shot because 3freaking40 pounds. Once swift puts on that kind of muscle than he can pivot and just dunk. However, Swift is a friggin stick and there is NO WAY he can just pivot around NBA centers and dunk.*
> ...


Now you see how you gave me ammunition for my retort. You said its thinking like that, that has idiot GM's reaching for 7'0 way too early. 1st thing. That hardly happens, that is not a normal occurrence. Its not many 7'0 high schoolers to start off with and they few that have come out have been marginally successful. Most of the 7 foot stiffs are Europeans or College basketball players. So that lessens your argument. If you can pivot and its good enough, with his height and length even being light he will score some baskets because of his skill being rare these days. Which is a pivoting big man.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> Its ridiculous to call a player a Bust because of how he performed in the Mcdonalds game. Its hard to take credibility of a poster saying things as such.


:clap:

Thank you. Games like the McDonald's game and the NBA Rookie Sophomore game mean absolutely nothing.

I predicted that Telfair and Livingston would both enter the draft, and I still think that they will. But people are already saying I am wrong because both of them disappointed some people with their performance in the McDonald's game.

It's a good thing that NBA scouts look for more qualities in a player than the things on display in dunkfests like the McDonald's game, but to some posters here, dunking ability seems to be what makes or breaks you as a prospect.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> How did Jordan Farmar and Arron Afflalo do for the West? I expect big things from them in UCLA next year.


didnt notice too much of affalo but i was really impressed with the poise and instincts of farmar. its too easy to compare him to mike bibby because they kind of have the same build but i think this kid may be the best pg of the bunch, i know thats a bit of a risky statement but we'll see.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> didnt notice too much of affalo but i was really impressed with the poise and instincts of farmar. its too easy to compare him to mike bibby because they kind of have the same build but i think this kid may be the best pg of the bunch, i know thats a bit of a risky statement but we'll see.


I agree on Farmar. I had never heard of him, but he seemed to be the most poised and in control player in the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I saw Livingston being a true point at 6'7. You can clearly see his talent and if you cant I dont know what to say.


I agree it is too much to judge someone on one game, especially an All-Star type game, but I think there are some things you can take away from one game. Livingston is a true point at 6'7" and obviously had some nice passing ability. But what I also saw was someone who appeared to be a very average athlete and also appeared to be lacking in the quickness department. His shots looked pretty much awful as well, appearing to really struggle to get them off when he was in traffic. If he can't comfortable get his shot off in traffic playing against HS kids, how is he going to get it off in the NBA where everyone is bigger, taller, stronger, and jumps higher?

There are things you can improve on in time ... he can get stronger, improve his outside shot, etc ... but I dont remember ever seeing someone drastically improve their athleticism and speed/quickness from 18 yrs old on, unless they were a fatty who lost a bunch of weight. And he obviously has no weight to lose.

If I were picking and this were my only opportunity to see him as a player, the lack of athleticism, speed, and quickness that I saw would stop me from drafting him, all things essential to being a great NBA PG. I dont think you can name a very good NBA PG without exceptional speed and quickness. To me he looked like a 15 yr old Jared Jeffries.

I really cant imagine him getting on the court and playing with NBA players next year at all ... I think he would get killed.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree it is too much to judge someone on one game, especially an All-Star type game, but I think there are some things you can take away from one game. Livingston is a true point at 6'7" and obviously had some nice passing ability. But what I also saw was someone who appeared to be a very average athlete and also appeared to be lacking in the quickness department. His shots looked pretty much awful as well, appearing to really struggle to get them off when he was in traffic. If he can't comfortable get his shot off in traffic playing against HS kids, how is he going to get it off in the NBA where everyone is bigger, taller, stronger, and jumps higher?
> ...


I don't know if you've seen Livingston any other time, so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. I've seen him a few times at ABCD camp over the past couple of years, and he is pretty athletic. In the layup line I've really seen him get and throw it down with no problem, he just doesn't show it in games. I think he should take more advantage of athletic ability. But you are right about him not being overly quick, because he struggles guarding short quick players, Darius Washington destroyed him at ABCD, Telfair had 16 points and 10 assists against him, but Livingston held his own and another 6'1 PG Josh Wright (IMO shouldve been in the Mickey D's game) completely outplayed Livingston. 

He needs a year or 2 of college, if he does go pro he'll be stuck on the bench for a couple of years.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if you've seen Livingston any other time, so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. I've seen him a few times at ABCD camp over the past couple of years, and he is pretty athletic. In the layup line I've really seen him get and throw it down with no problem, he just doesn't show it in games. I think he should take more advantage of athletic ability. But you are right about him not being overly quick, because he struggles guarding short quick players, Darius Washington destroyed him at ABCD, Telfair had 16 points and 10 assists against him, but Livingston held his own and another 6'1 PG Josh Wright (IMO shouldve been in the Mickey D's game) completely outplayed Livingston.
> ...


JOsh WRight just doesnt play in a good enough hs league. UTica teams are all garbage compared to where lets say washington, telfair, livingston plays.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> JOsh WRight just doesnt play in a good enough hs league. UTica teams are all garbage compared to where lets say washington, telfair, livingston plays.


That isn't his fault, he proved how good he is during the AAU circuit, and plus the high school season barely means anything when they select the McDonald's All-Americans. Remember Taliek Brown was a McDonald's AA and played in the CHSAA B league, but he killed at ABCD and he got his spot based off that. Personally I think Wright is the 3rd best PG in the class behind Telfair and Livingston. He'll be one of those players who does work his freshman year and people will wonder why they hadn't heard of him in high school, same with Sean Singletary and Kyle Lowry.


----------

